# How Tall Are You?



## Kirk (Jul 8, 2002)

Last night I showed a friend of mine some of the stuff I've been
taught since I started kenpo 9 months ago.  It was big time 
awkward, because he's taller than I am, and it made me realize
how I was the tallest guy in my class.  So now I'm curious as to
how tall m.a. types are.  I'm 6 ft, which is SUPPOSEDLY average.
It makes me wonder why everyone in my class is short!


----------



## LanceWildcat1 (Jul 8, 2002)

It is my contention that the MA's were designed by and for folks that were between 5' and 5'5" tall.  I am 5'5 1/2" tall, so I fall in the 'taller' end of the spectrum.  Just something that I read somewhere.:asian:
Lance Hyatt


----------



## ECYili (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm just a smidge under 6' 

 I can hang weights from my feet if you want


----------



## LanceWildcat1 (Jul 8, 2002)

I can hang weights from my feet if you want 
I tried that one time--too painful, and it didn't work!!  
Lance ( stretch ) Hyatt


----------



## Dronak (Jul 8, 2002)

Average height for what -- male martial artists or males in general?  I didn't think 6' was the average male height, so I did a little web searching.  It's a little hard to find a nice, simple, straight answer because they say the average height can depend on various factors.  But, the sites I looked at seem to say that the average male height is more like 5'9" (69" or about 1.75m).  I'm about 5'8" so I'm pretty close to that average, but a fair bit shorter than your chosen 6' average.  Maybe you're actually somewhat taller than the real average which is why most people in your class seem so short?  In my class, most of the people seem to be relatively close to my height (well, the couple of women are somewhat shorter than the rest of us).  There are only two guys who are clearly much taller than the rest of the group.


----------



## LanceWildcat1 (Jul 8, 2002)

What I was referring to was that the men and women who developed these technique's were between 5 and 5 1/2 feet tall, I believe.  At 5 feet 5 inches tall, I'm not average as far as caucasian males go.  However, I think that I am about average heighth for an asian male.  Some are taller, some are shorter.:asian:

Lance Hyatt


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm only 5'7 but I've learned to live with how tall I am, I'm just 
glad I'm not under five feet....then it would be extra hard for me..

Thank You

SolidTiger


"The bigger they are the harder they fall"


----------



## Kirk (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dronak _
> 
> *Maybe you're actually somewhat taller than the real average which is why most people in your class seem so short *



I didn't mean to imply anything negative.  I got my info from
word of mouth.  If you read otherwise from a reputable site, then
I stand corrected.


----------



## Dronak (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh, I know.  I didn't mean my reply to sound like it was defensive or anything either.  I just didn't think the average height was that tall, so I looked around for some info.  I'm not sure if the sites I found the 5'9" number on would all be "reputable" or official in some sense, but it did seem like that number was coming up more than something like 6'.  You can take a look around if you like and see what you find.  I just did a quick search, so better search terms might get better restuls.  BTW, the number for women was like 5'4" IIRC, but I could be wrong of course.

My height's fine with me, it's good for ballroom dancing, my main social activity, because most of the women (sometimes with heels) are around my height, give or take a few inches, so neither one of us towers over the other.  A large height difference makes dancing together a bit harder, you have to adjust your hold more.  Being of an average height, I normally don't run into that problem.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm average height for a female  5'6"  I don't find sparring taller guys really intimidating.. though I know most of them use their height to strike the headgear.. grrrs.. hahaa.. well I guess I would too if I was towering over someone


----------



## Seig (Jul 8, 2002)

5'8" and it is rarely an issue for me, even sparring the tall ones.


----------



## sweeper (Jul 8, 2002)

well I read somewhere that the international average male hight was 5'8" and the US was 5'11". don't recal where I read that though.

as far as martial arts, in my JKD class there are only a hand full of fighters under 6' maybe 4 including me out of 20 people in the class (including instructors). but alot of it has to do with arm length, posture, and style. Alot of people think I'm 6' just bescause I stand up straight and most people slouch a bit, in class fighting style affects alot, for example one of my freinds is 6'1" with fairly long arms, he's kinda a heavy handed long range fighter and it's hell to come inside of him when boxing, but other guys 6'3" and 6'4" are easyer because they aproach the fight in a diffrent manner. One used to practice wing chun(don't know if he still does or not) and he tries to come inside and neglects the long boxing range so I can land jabs, the other fights more linear wich makes it easyer. and of course on the other hand some of the shorter fighters I can't lay a hand on..


----------



## fist of fury (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Last night I showed a friend of mine some of the stuff I've been
> taught since I started kenpo 9 months ago.  It was big time
> ...



That's because you're a freak of nature


----------



## Richard S. (Jul 8, 2002)

5,10".............most of the time i feel about 10 feet tall, till the wife walks in and then im an impressive 3 foot 2"


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LanceWildcat1 _
> 
> *It is my contention that the MA's were designed by and for folks that were between 5' and 5'5" tall.  Lance Hyatt *



Maybe it is because most of the people at the time the older arts were invented were about that size.
People have been progressively getting taller over the last 100 years due to diet, medicine, the industrial revolution (more food-less starvation...for some anyway).


Martial arts were designed for weaker people to protect themselves from bigger or stronger people. 
Why would a bigger or stronger person need a MA?.............they wouldn't........they could easily beat a weaker smaller person and would have no reason to need any MA.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2002)

Well let me ask my cousin the gorilla.  

Now to explain the above, I am 6'3" or 190.5 cm, and about 275 lbs. or 125 kgs. My Cousin is the reflection in the mirror.  

From my perspective, I am average. Although, I see few, in reference to the whole population, men taller than me and even fewer women. Yet, when I see someone taller it is cool to me. Especially, the taller women.

No to discuss the down side. Did you ever try to buy clothes? They charge you more for that extra 'X' in your size. Many times you have to go to the big and tall stores to buy clothes. BTW they are not big AND tall. Most of the clothes are either big or tall not both. 

For cars, ever try buying a car, and looking to see that over 50% of the market you can not ride in the car for more than a few minutes, let alone drive the car. For example the Dodge Viper, while shifting my left knee pushes the light switch on the dash to the off position.  

Couches, chairs, tables, etc, ..., all seem to be designed for the average or to accommodate the average to smaller. Just my opinion. I am sure it is different form the other point of view.

Now, Martial Arts, When I have to fight an opponent and break his center, this means that many times I have to get my center below his/hers. This is not always easy.

So, I train to fight / defend against everyone.

But in my experience those of 6' or greater are not the average nor the normal height.

Have a nice day

Rich
:asian:


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 8, 2002)

I wonder at what age you stop growing? I think people grow at 
differant rates. 

Thank you

SolidTiger


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> * I am 6'3" or 190.5 cm, and about 275 lbs. or 125 kgs. ....................
> 
> No to discuss the down side. Did you ever try to buy clothes? They charge you more for that extra 'X' in your size. Many times you have to go to the big and tall stores to buy clothes. BTW they are not big AND tall. Most of the clothes are either big or tall not both. *




Tell me about it I am 6'3'' and 225lbs, and live in a country where 5'10'' is considered tall and 180lbs. is huge.
I cannot buy one single piece of clothing in this country..............not even socks!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



My Heart goes out to you my brother.  

Get a care package sent from friends back home is the only suggestion I have at the moment.  

Rich
:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jul 8, 2002)

I just go home once or twice a year with 2 empty suitcases and stock up.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm 5'8 but I don't find it a problem to "bonk" a taller guy in the head with my foot hehehehehe


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jul 8, 2002)

Let's see, I'm right under 5 ft. 1 in., have to throw in that half inch there.  Some of the techniques that involve head shots are not always convient or easy to execute, especially to much taller people.  But what is ever better is when I can get my kicks up higher than some of the taller people in the dojo. That and you can sneak in close on them where they can't kick you unless they're REALLY flexible, and you can still reach them.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 8, 2002)

hehehehehe Fuzzy. Thta's me (believe it or not at 5'8) Most of the guys in my dojang or taller, but I get in on them and they can't do nuttin hehehehe. Except for a dude named Joe ...  a yellow belt that came from another style. He rocks. I can't do nuthin to him that he can't counter LOL.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Last night I showed a friend of mine some of the stuff I've been
> taught since I started kenpo 9 months ago.  It was big time
> ...



Me I'm 5'10"

You have me currious though, what about your "lesson" was awkward?

I usually have a little trouble with guys that are bigger and stronger because they like to show it off a little. You know the ones, they squeeze a lot harder on bear hugs, grab harder on grabs and never feel it when you hit or kick them (nicely). So, you just have to soften them up a little, kick a little harder, punch a little harder, slam an elbow or just really jump on that instep then they get the message.  But I'm not saying your friend did any of this, just curious what troubles you had in your demostration.


:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Blocking.  In kenpo so far, we establish a base stance, and block
whatever is coming at us.  For hook punches, we're told to "try
and touch the ear" .. which is what I told him to do.  I barely got
the block in on time, because I immediately went low, and had to
adjust.  It was damned near over my head!  If someone my 
height, or shorter was there, I would've given him a great open
target at my torso!


----------



## sweeper (Jul 9, 2002)

Klondike, sometimes people just have diffrent pain threshholds, or their nerves are just deadened or something like that, for example most attacks to my legs and feet don't realy hurt, as a result I don't realy know what's going to hurt my opoonant, the result is either a supper light kick or one that's to hard.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 10, 2002)

Just a note from a 'geek' engineer

Today, I found out that one of the big car companies looks at the average male being 5'9" and the average female being 5'6".

FYI

Rich


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> 
> *Klondike, sometimes people just have diffrent pain threshholds, or their nerves are just deadened or something like that, for example most attacks to my legs and feet don't realy hurt, as a result I don't realy know what's going to hurt my opoonant, the result is either a supper light kick or one that's to hard. *



I understand. My training partner has such a thick neck it's all most impossible to choke him :shrug: 


:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Jul 10, 2002)

I'am 5'10'' tall. I guess that is somewhere close! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 29, 2002)

Me, I'm 6' 2" about 215lbs. I find that most people I train with are shorter than I, but not by that much.

7sm


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Blocking.  In kenpo so far, we establish a base stance, and block
> whatever is coming at us.  For hook punches, we're told to "try
> ...




That is when you learn to duck.  Just like we say in kenpo...Outer Rim Theory.  If there is NO need to block it, then don't.


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I understand. My training partner has such a thick neck it's all most impossible to choke him :shrug:
> 
> ...



I have a partner that is shorter than i am, and WAY more stout.  I can't even attempt to put him in a bear hug, or a full nelson.  I feel sorry for anyone that even tries to do it.


----------



## DireWolf (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm 6'3 and it is a ***** getting shirts that are long enough!  Every time I do a chin up at the gym up goes my shirt to about an inch over my navel.  I hate it!

It has it's good side though...


----------



## Marginal (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm 5'11" 190lbs. I'm usually one of the larger ones in my class.


----------



## jkn75 (Oct 29, 2002)

I am 6'4" and have trouble finding clothes too. 
My instructor had me come in one night and work with a guy who was 6'8" or 9". He was a former basketball player. It's been awhile since I felt short. It was an interesting experience. 

And to answer the question about growing, I think I read somewhere men can grow until they are 20-21. I grew 2 inches my first year of college at 18, so that didn't sound unreasonable.


----------



## MartialArtist (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LanceWildcat1 _
> 
> *What I was referring to was that the men and women who developed these technique's were between 5 and 5 1/2 feet tall, I believe.  At 5 feet 5 inches tall, I'm not average as far as caucasian males go.  However, I think that I am about average heighth for an asian male.  Some are taller, some are shorter.:asian:
> 
> Lance Hyatt *


The supposed average height for North Korea is around 6', even when most have a poor diet so race doesn't play a role as it did.  Hell, the tallest man currently or one of the tallest men is a North Korean at 7'8" or 7'9".


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Oct 30, 2002)

FYI, I'm 5'5", usually one of the shortest in my division at the Taekwondo tourneys I've competed in.  If you're into sport TKD it definitely pays to be taller and slender with long legs.  I know because these guys always seem to come at me with axe kicks looking to do some headhunting.  I end up fighting in close quarters in those cases, gotta protect my melon ya know :boxing: 

Anyway, if I can paraphrase that old saying, "It's not the size of the dog in a fight that matters, 
it's the fight in the dog!"  :ninja:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm 5'8".

I like working with bigger people. Usually I get the old, "Aw, this little guy, I'll take it easy on him." Then after I hurt them they change their mind.


----------



## Baoquan (Oct 30, 2002)

184cms, 81kgs. (6' 0", 180lbs).

Could i _be_ any more vanilla?:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 30, 2002)

I got the bad end of the gene pool. Only 5'7" and 153lbs.   But I think I can still move kenpo good.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

Jason, don't lie. I've seen you move and you can bring it. Don't sandbag these people.


----------



## Baoquan (Oct 30, 2002)

Don't tell me he's one of those "Please be gentle..I'm a virgin!" bad-asses!!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean. If you are asking if he is one of those guys who asks not to be hit hard then wallops you, no, he is not like that.

He's one of those guys who is all nice and smiley till he gets down to business. If I remember correctly I looked over at the instructor camp and he was beating his partner like it was the last beating he was going to be handing out. Then his partner promptly turned around and laid the same wallop back at him

Jason Farnsworth can move pretty darn good IMHO.


----------



## Baoquan (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah, the second one. I have a buddy, who is incredibly humble about his abilities, but then wails on u (and he's not even trying). 

Trnascript of a conversation before and after our first session:

HIM: You;ll have to forgive me, i'm a bit rusty. I haven't done this in a while.

ME: Thats okay, me either.

{Brief friendly bout ensues.)

Me: Ow. OW. OWW!!

He failed to mention the "while" he hadn't sparred in was the 3 month period since he was awarded 4th dan.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Oct 31, 2002)

And GouRonin said: 
"It's not the size of the dog in the fight. It's the size of the fight in the dog. Unless it's a really big dog with a lot of fight. Then you're in trouble."
.
.
.
Yup, I suppose you got me there GouRonin  :rofl:
I guess in cases like this I gotta bust out my heater and let the big dog have it!  :mp5: 

:lol:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 31, 2002)

Thank you for the words. Your being too kind.


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 31, 2002)

im 6-2 or6-3 and my weight fluctuates between 195 and 215 all the time. i find that i move differently depending on where my weight is that week.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thank you for the words. Your being too kind.  *



Don't get to thinking I'm a nice guy or anything.
:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 31, 2002)

We're not going to let that happen mr. 
_standing with my arms folded._


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 1, 2002)

Im 5ft 11 and I weigh 12 stone. Im only 15 years old so apparently for my height I am very heavy. I personally dont think so.

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## bob919 (Nov 2, 2002)

i'm 6'5" and over 250lbs although i am told i dont look it


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *Im 5ft 11 and I weigh 12 stone. Im only 15 years old so apparently for my height I am very heavy. I personally dont think so.
> 
> :rofl: :shrug: :asian: *



Wow, how big are the stones? Only 12 stones? Wow  

Just kidding, what does 12 stone meaure to in ignorant american terms ?


7sm


----------



## CrushingFist (Nov 4, 2002)

16yrs old.
6'2ft.tall 
I am a baller ( street baller and regular basketball player, i try playin for leagues when i can)


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 4, 2002)

Im not sure how much 12 stones is in pounds. Someone find a website that changes it and find out. Cuz I have no idea.  

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 4, 2002)

Whoa, the only time that I've heard stones used for weight was in the world's strongest man contest on espn.


----------



## Pakhet (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *Im not sure how much 12 stones is in pounds. Someone find a website that changes it and find out. Cuz I have no idea.
> 
> :rofl: :shrug: :asian: *



14 lbs, give or take.  the site said 8 - 24 lbs per stone, but the usual measurement for men and horses was 14 lbs per stone.

Lisa


----------



## KennethKu (Nov 4, 2002)

1 stone =14 lb= 6.35 KG

http://convert.french-property.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 5, 2002)

Woah, check out the big brain on Brad!!

Thanks, that helps! 


7sm


----------



## 2maz (Nov 5, 2002)

Well, my 6' puts me above most of the people in my dojo, but as the techniques are about 50/50 in favour of tall/short it evens out in the long run.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 5, 2002)

God.....compared to some of you guys Im a lightweight! :shrug: 

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *God.....compared to some of you guys Im a lightweight! :shrug:
> 
> :rofl: :shrug: :asian: *



As Gou' said: "It's not the size of the dog in the fight. It's the size of the fight in the dog..."


----------



## 2maz (Nov 6, 2002)

yeah, my girlfriend always comforts me, saing size really isn't that important.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2maz _
> 
> *yeah, my girlfriend always comforts me, saing size really isn't that important. *



HAHA, thats great, as long as you have a good personality your ok!!  


7sm


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> 
> *HAHA, thats great, as long as you have a good personality your ok!!
> 
> ...


You Sportsfans are funny... :rofl:


----------



## MartialArtist (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm about 5'7" now.  Used to be around 5'8" but now, eh.  I'm still 190 with a 11% BF and I'm like lightning.  Or I used to be as fast as lightning.  Now I'm just thunder.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 7, 2002)

My friends make me look taller than I am (6').


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> 
> *As Gou' said: "It's not the size of the dog in the fight. It's the size of the fight in the dog..." *



LOL, and for once he's right! 



> _Originally posted by 2maz_
> 
> *yeah, my girlfriend always comforts me, saing size really isn't that important.*



I dont know how you feel  But there is help for your kind   

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## fissure (Nov 7, 2002)

Do any of you find size presents a challenge when teaching class? I'm 6 feet, 215 lbs (33 in. waist).I find that over the years I have learnt to do things "my way" (please-don't break into song). When I teach large physical guys, I can show them things fairly easily. However, when instructing women and smaller guys (one of my yellow belt men is about 5' 5", 140lbs) it is sometimes hard to relate to the difference in size/strength, especially in grappling/ground work/ect.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm not as big as you but basically, yes. I get away with things because of my size and strength. It's bad for me not only as an instructor but in some ways as a martial artist--in other ways, I'm making the style my own.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 9, 2002)

Me, 

Since you guys asked, I'm 5'5", 148 lbs American     I'm just a simple martial artist through and through.  :asian: 

I never disrespect anybody. However, as long as I've been training, nobody has ever fronted me.  I guess, call it  "Lil Man" syndrome if ya want, but, maybe I think it's just my TKD training. 

Here, in L.A. that means a lot with all the crime and thuggery going on around these parts  

I love my art, I respect what it means and everything it represents, and I respect other people. I try to always live the way of the do'.

As I've been instructed, it's the TKD way of life, you wanted it so you're in it now, live it, and always respect it....


----------



## kija (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm 5' neat!! This means I have to ensure my good technique is everything. I can't rely on reach or muscle. I do have flexibilty and agility. And I'm pretty strong, so I'm told. Deception and the element of surprise are on my side. The disadvantages are pretty obvious. I'd rather be different than average.

I learn the technique and then sometimes I need a variation to make it work for me. Or sometimes I realise I'm just not going to use a particular technique, ever. But that can give me a teaching advantage in knowing how the nuances can make something work for different people. I've tapped out three times in my groundfighting history due to being 'squished' by sheer body weight (I'm 50kg, they are usually 85-100kg). It means I have to be better - better techniques, better tactician, etc. Getting there


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *Now I'm just thunder.*



Thunder is impressive... but lightning does all the work...

Meditate on this weedhopper...
:asian:


----------



## fissure (Nov 10, 2002)

I think the song goes.... "thunder makes the noise boys, but lightning does the work!":EG:


----------



## MartialArtist (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Thunder is impressive... but lightning does all the work...
> 
> ...


I'm not super fast as I used to be, but I'm like Thor, you never know what's coming


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kija _
> 
> *I'm 5' neat!! This means I have to ensure my good technique is everything. I can't rely on reach or muscle. I do have flexibilty and agility. And I'm pretty strong, so I'm told. Deception and the element of surprise are on my side. The disadvantages are pretty obvious. I'd rather be different than average.
> 
> *



I"ve got to agree with you here Kija.  I'm barely 5' 1" so I know how weird it feels to do techniques that are made for people that over tower me.  However, I do agree that deception and the element of surprise is on my side too.  People tend to approach me a lot, I'm guessing it's probably because they see that I'm female and short and not harmful to anyone.  I too have to tailor soem of the techniques to fit me, especially when I'm working with the taller guys in class, wait that's just about everybody in class.

Fissure:  you mentioned that it's hard to work with smaller/shorter people on grappling/ground work.  I was just wondering what was the difficulty in it?  Is it you're afraid that too much strength would break them or is it that they need help on ground work and you're not too sure in how to help them due to their smaller sizes?  The reason I ask is that I love the whole grappling thing.  Other than my instructor the only other person that has been able to make me tap out is another higher ranking belt than me.  I think that being small you almost have an advantage because you can squirm your way out of most of the holds that they put you in.  

Being short can have it's disavantages like not being able to reach the top shelf in the kitchen, but when it comes to techniques I think that the person themselves has to be able to find their strengths and weaknesses and they shouldn't see their height as a weakness.

Jani:asian:


----------



## bob919 (Nov 12, 2002)

12 stone = 168lbs that makes you lean but not stickfigury 

i've just found out i have lost 10 pounds and yet i am stronger  yah me!!!!


----------



## Tony Starks (Nov 15, 2002)

Ya im 6'3 and in my limalama class its funny to see a higher rank get intimidated of me when we spar, mainly because i know he could prolly hand me my booty. But being tall has its advantages like having that reach, in both arms and legs, which is a definite plus. But when i spar with some of my BJJ and Judo buddies, thats a different story because now they have longer limbs to contort. Thinking about it... ive never spared against someone taller than me, i should look into it, seems pretty interesting......

                            -T.S.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm about 5'10", maybe 5'11", I've never found it to really be a problem either way in training, I guess because I'm very near average in height and weight.


----------



## fanged_seamus (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm 6'1" and about 155 lbs.  I found that I was taller than most, but not all, people in class. 

My bigger problem was weight -- people in American Kenpo tend to be built like beer kegs, with lots of padding (no offense to any kenpoist in particular).  I get hit and it's straight-up bone that's getting bruised.

Hmm...maybe I should have taken up TKD.  Of course, not having the flexibility to kick even a pygmy in the groin probably would have hindered my development....
:shrug: 

Tad


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2002)

There was a thread recently in Chinese Martial Arts--General about whether Northern Kung Fu is particularly good for tall, thin people.

I do think different arts are better for different body types and different abilities in the areas of strength, speed, etc., though most arts are adaptable for most people. I've always been relatively slow so FMA isn't obviously the best match for me but I try to fit it to my skills!


----------



## fanged_seamus (Nov 20, 2002)

I wouldn't trade my kenpo training for the world....  Okay, well MAYBE for the world, but not much shy of that.

Seriously, I was just whining -- kenpo is very adaptable for people of different body types and flexibilities.  But I'll admit that I would like to (someday) crosstrain in something to play up the strengths of my body type -- reach and small target areas.  But for now, I'll just deal with bruises.
 

Thanks for the tip.

Tad


----------



## bart (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi,

I'm between 5'10'' and 5'11. I haven't found any trouble myself in training. Being medium height gives me a well roundedness. Although since I moved to southern California from northern California, I've noticed that the people I meet are often shorter than me, whereas in Northern California, the people I met were generally taller than me. Demographics perhaps.

Bart


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 20, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
 I'm Gou's height but with only 145 lbs on me. I wear wings on my Judo Gi because I get more flight time per class then the average pilot. The words "Be careful, he's lighter then he looks" "He's hollow" or "Wow, look at that" are all very common. And if one more person says "You're so nice to throw" I'm gonna..well I don't know, sumtin'.  The fact is in most of my classes everybody outweighs me. The person responsible for the old Karate/Judo mantra of "The size doesn't matter" wasn't a very small guy. It sure does! The fact is it isn't "The bigger they are the harder they fall" it's as Cordell Walker put it "The bigger they are the harder they hit" and has Hollywood says it, "The farther you fly"
Happy landings!


----------



## Tony Starks (Nov 20, 2002)

hah good reply, i like the quotes u included in ur post 


                             - T.S.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 23, 2004)

5'10" small enough to get under your swings and say Hello to my little friends Left and Right Hands lol!!in the best AL PACINO voice


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 23, 2004)

5' 5 1/2" ... I have never felt I was short until I got into my current dojo. All the other students in my class are taller than I am... 

- Ceicei


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 23, 2004)

5'6".


----------



## Lisa (Aug 23, 2004)

5'5 1/2"


----------



## bignick (Aug 23, 2004)

6'5'' barefoot

the height really helps for tkd...but i actually find it a problem for judo...my size and balance makes it hard for people to throw me...but me getting under them for any sort of throw like ogoshi or seioi nage is difficult...but then legs come back into play with sweeps and such


----------



## oldnewbie (Aug 23, 2004)

5'-7"
I find it difficult with taller people. Unless they don't guard their midsection


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm 5'7" and I find that is a good height in TKD even though when I have to spar the big guys who are way over 6' I get to feel like the shorter people I spar with.  Kind of an equalizer.  TW


----------



## Shade Silverwing (Aug 23, 2004)

5'5".

I hate being short...


----------



## Storm (Aug 23, 2004)

Im very tall standing at a whole 5'1" in bare feet.  Most of the others range from about 5'5' to well over 6'ft.


----------



## Fightfan00 (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm 5'-5" tall but I learned to refine my technique to fight someone tall


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm 5'6" and about right in the middle height range in my class. I prefer training with people close to my height or taller.


----------



## Storm (Aug 23, 2004)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> I prefer training with people close to my height or taller.



I know its hard for some of the taller guys as for some reason they feel they are going to break me if they hit me.  Most of the guys, if they do have a problem dont show it though.  Shorter people can be quite fiesty so it can be a benefit for both parties.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 23, 2004)

I am 3.8614865 Roman cubits tall.  Or...

1,714,500 microns tall.  Or...

4,860 points (Adobe Font) tall.  Or...

3.0409091 rods tall.  Or...

1.8819444 yards tall.  Or...

0.0009258 nautical miles tall.  Or...

0.0003551 leagues tall.  

AND MY FAVORITE...

1.86392364174708 to the negative 16th power _light years_ tall.


Ah, Hell...I'm five feet, seven and three quarters inch tall.   But that's no fun.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 23, 2004)

Whats with all these accounts closed?


----------



## Shade Silverwing (Aug 24, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Whats with all these accounts closed?


It might have to do with the fact that it was made in 2002...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm 5'9" and I find that most of the MAers are around 6ft so I guess I am short for my Art of TKD, but I also found out that the little guys have more of a advantage in sparring in they stay in close... GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## bignick (Aug 24, 2004)

at first i had problems with shorter people closing on me...now it doesn't matter...and sometimes i'll take the fight to the smaller people and close on them...not only is it unexpected...but there's a bit of an intimidation factor sometimes too...


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 24, 2004)

6'1........

BUT.....all round I am slightly larger than your average bear
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also I learned,many moons ago, "image projection" does wonderous things for size.................................................................


----------



## Shodan (Aug 24, 2004)

5' 8" here.......haven't really had any height issues over the years with myself or anyone else.  Sometimes it's hard to work out with the kids in class though.......they are a bit short!!


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 24, 2004)

If I stand up very straight I can be 5'3".  My diminutive stature tends to be an asset when confronted by those who think because they're bigger...  KT


----------



## Storm (Aug 24, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> If I stand up very straight I can be 5'3".  My diminutive stature tends to be an asset when confronted by those who think because they're bigger...  KT



Yup you are right there.


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 24, 2004)

Im 5ft 6"  Blonde, blue eyed!!!!  Hey Hey baby!!!


----------



## Ippon Ken (Aug 24, 2004)

Dronak said:
			
		

> Oh, I know. I didn't mean my reply to sound like it was defensive or anything either. I just didn't think the average height was that tall, so I looked around for some info. I'm not sure if the sites I found the 5'9" number on would all be "reputable" or official in some sense, but it did seem like that number was coming up more than something like 6'. You can take a look around if you like and see what you find. I just did a quick search, so better search terms might get better restuls. BTW, the number for women was like 5'4" IIRC, but I could be wrong of course.
> 
> My height's fine with me, it's good for ballroom dancing, my main social activity, because most of the women (sometimes with heels) are around my height, give or take a few inches, so neither one of us towers over the other. A large height difference makes dancing together a bit harder, you have to adjust your hold more. Being of an average height, I normally don't run into that problem.


In Med School you're taught that the avg. ht for men in the U.S. is 69" and 65" for women. At 71" I find that I'm taller than most cats. When I say cats I mean male Homo Sapiens not male felines . 

Peace.


----------



## shotman (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm just over 6-1 , but I always wanted to be 6-6 , bit to late now !! :jedi1:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 25, 2004)

Ippon Ken said:
			
		

> In Med School you're taught that the avg. ht for men in the U.S. is 69" and 65" for women. At 71" I find that I'm taller than most cats. When I say cats I mean male Homo Sapiens not male felines .
> 
> Peace.


Hey - there's cats and there's CATS.  Kenpo TIGERRR


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 25, 2004)

I voted 6' even, but in reality I'm 6' 1/2"....doesn't really count as 'over' 6', does it?


----------



## Aaron Little (Aug 26, 2004)

6'2"


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm 6 foot tall even............

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## MichiganTKD (Aug 26, 2004)

Tall enough to reach my beer.


----------



## Trent (Aug 27, 2004)

6'4"


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 30, 2004)

6 feet for me!


----------



## rainbows (Aug 30, 2004)

5'6"


----------



## Kane (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm 6'6".


----------



## SMP (Sep 4, 2004)

I am 5'10 - I prefer to spar taller people. There is more surface to hit


----------



## bignick (Sep 4, 2004)

SMP said:
			
		

> I am 5'10 - I prefer to spar taller people. There is more surface to hit


And i prefer to spar smaller people...they fly farther when i kick them...:ultracool


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 4, 2004)

size 6 judo gi.


----------



## bignick (Sep 4, 2004)

well...if we're going that route....

size 8 judogi...but's a little tight in the shoulders...and the sleeves are a bit short


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm 5'9-1/2" thank ya very much. Being short isn't a disadvantage, it just puts your opponents good targets (groin, knee caps etc.) closer to your eye level.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 5, 2004)

im 6'1ish and my view is that tallness does not matter, im sure you all saw the Bruce lee and that kareem fight  he held is own just fine i think 

Everything is in ratio i think, in everything exept extream inline skating, only the short people seam to dominate that 

I used to think that becouse of my heigth i wouldnt be able to do some stuff like cartwheels and hand springs and such becouse as everyone would say "your just to tall" and my parents where like taht as well, manly becouse they never could do it so that was there excuse

Well secound day of Ninjutsu i was taught and was able to do a cartwheel just fine, so sence then i never let heigth stop me when it comes to that, sure they both have there advantages, Taller people have longer reach and such and im sure short people have advantages too >

But i dont think one shoudl let heigth stop them from anything, weigth though is something diffrent


----------



## ppko (Sep 27, 2004)

I am 5'10" (or at least I was last time I checked)


----------



## Enson (Sep 27, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> I am 5'10" (or at least I was last time I checked)


me too!:ultracool artyon: 

peace


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 3, 2004)

Over 6'
 :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 3, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> size 8 judogi...but's a little tight in the shoulders...and the sleeves are a bit short


Good lord man.


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Oct 7, 2004)

im 6'4 one of thje biggest at my school


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm 6'3", 6'3 1/2 maybe.


Ryan,


----------



## bignick (Nov 10, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Good lord man.


there's a reason i chose my handle :wink:


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2004)

The only time you can call youself short is when your legs don't reach the ground when standing up.  Yes it is usually the bigger guys who pick on the smaller ones, no ones picks a fight against someone who they think they cannot beat up..and size  does give some advantage.(smaller guys, can only see one way to run).  We must accept our own heights,make it work to our advantage,try to be stronger,quicker,and defend ourselves smarter,(running works great).  Hands up always(thinking stlye works good-unassuming),talk your way out,Sorry can I buy you another soda?  keep your distance. be ready to hit and run. Don't forget to say out loud ,"I am not looking for trouble" in case police comes. It does not take great heights to do those smart things....just a bigger brain...5' people can still poke a 6'3' inch guy in eyes and strike the groin....My thoughts on small stuffs.....Shrimps are good eating...the Hawaiian shrimps....Aloha


----------



## Satt (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, I am 5'4''. I guess that means I am short. I use that to my advantage when sparring with my training partner. I just quote Monty Python...

"Come back here you yellow...come back and take what's commin' to ya...I'LL BITE YOUR LEGS OFF!!!"

...He is laughing so hard by then I will have an easy win. :ultracool


----------



## Sarah (Nov 10, 2004)

Well Im 5'6, average really!


----------



## Vadim (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi all! I am 6' . :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 18, 2005)

I am somewhere around 6ft2 / 6ft3 but live in the land of vikings, where the average height is about 6ft2, so I have no shortage (no pun intended) of workout partners who are taller than me (including some of the females...)


----------



## Shidan (Jan 18, 2005)

Height shouldn't matter for any technique.

If you punch to your solar plexus and you are 6'6" and your opponent is 5'0 your snapback will yield some interesting results.

And if you are 6'6" taking on someone 5'0" you just a bully 



I fall in the under 6' at 5'6".  No problem with someone taller than me, nothing I can't reach within two strikes (maybe three if they are huge).


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm about 5'10"-11"

Ironicially, the two oher adult guys in my TKD class are 6'3" and 6'4"+, which makes the sparring kinda interesting.  The rest of the people in my class are mid-teens and shorter than me so it's a interesting contrast.  the only one close to my height is my sabomnim and since he's a BB and I'm just Yellow, that creates a whole new set of problems for me than just height differential 

I don't know if it came up or not in this thread (I'm not reading 10 pages of history) but something that matters in TKD is not just height but leg length.  I have fairly long legs for a guy my height


----------



## Adept (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm 5'10". I wish I was larger though, because when all other things are equal, the bigger guy beats the little guy. I can improve all the other things, like speed, strength, endurance, skill, fexibility, attitude, etc. But I cannot improve my reach.

 On the upside, it's easier to throw someone taller than you are.


----------



## uglydawg (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm 6'6 and 195 pounds, I'm usually the tallest person in class.


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 28, 2005)

Ehem...  6'6", around around 380+ lbs.  

*blink*

You didn't think I got this nickname for having antlers, did ya?


----------



## Ray (Jan 29, 2005)

Kirk said:
			
		

> Last night I showed a friend of mine some of the stuff I've been
> taught since I started kenpo 9 months ago. It was big time
> awkward, because he's taller than I am, and it made me realize
> how I was the tallest guy in my class. So now I'm curious as to
> ...


For this to be meaningful, you probably should have asked for more information for correlation; like, at least, age and sex.

But when you're done, you'd have the data only for martialtalk.com users who care to answer your poll.  I don't know that that is random enough selection to draw conclusions for martial artists in general (assuming all martialtalk.com users are martial artists).


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 31, 2005)

i dont understand the point of the question everyone is different being it size weight experience we r all different because someone is over 6ft does that give them some devine right to study martial arts nonsense 

i guess all of us under 6ft better start singing the umpa lumpa song and hope for a part in the new willy wonka movie.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2005)

Mod Note

This thread was started by someone who's Not a Member of MT any longer and if you notice the date ...

 07-08-2002, 09:16 AM 
Kirk 
Guest

 just a FYI

~Tess

-MT S. Mod


----------



## Grubic (Jan 31, 2005)

6'7" 240lbs.  I've been 6'7" since I was 17 years old.  Have just been filling out since then


----------



## Simon Curran (Feb 6, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Ehem... 6'6", around around 380+ lbs.
> 
> *blink*
> 
> You didn't think I got this nickname for having antlers, did ya?


God damn it man! I sure to hell hope that I can run faster than you...


----------



## asangria (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm 5'8" and unfortunately will never grow any taller but wider. My class is roughly the same height except for the occassionaly tall one over 6'. I enjoy sparring with them more since I feel I have a better opportunity to really try things I wouldn't with someone the same height.

The only drawback is the arm reach. Mine are definetely at a disadvantage against the taller students.


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 7, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> God damn it man! I sure to hell hope that I can run faster than you...


LOL.


----------



## CountPike (Feb 7, 2005)

Im 5'4 but probably with about 6-8 years of growing left to do.  Me dad is 6'1 heh.


----------



## Tidy_Sammy (Feb 8, 2005)

6ft 2' here


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 8, 2005)

5'8... still truckin, though


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2005)

i may have posted this already...not sure but

6ft 180lb


----------



## ginshun (Feb 24, 2005)

I am 6' 2" and about 200lbs.  People in my class range from one asain guy who is around 5' 6" and probably 155 or so to one guy who is about 6' 4" and I would guess about 290.  It is very interesting to do tchniques on the small guy and then try to do the same ones on the big guy.  I think it is good to have the variety though, as you never know how big your attacker may be.


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2005)

its really go od to get a varity of people to train with...

i have trained with just about every size of person you can think of and the only thing that really changes with each, is how much they are afraid i am going to hurt them.  in witch all actuallity, there is little pain involved, if not none.


----------



## kid (Feb 24, 2005)

i'm 6'2" 180 lbs there are two people who are taller than me ones around 6'6" 240 lbs and the other is 6'4" 210 lbs my instructor is about 6 feet tall


----------



## traz (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm 5'2 135 pounds. I'm short, but quite built, the weight is muscle. I'm 18, so its not like I'm a kid


----------



## Drifter (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm 5'9" and 150 lbs, which is short compared to some of the 6'+ people in my class. I've taken the strategy of just charging in during sparring, and have done pretty well with it recently.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 24, 2005)

I am 6'-0"


----------



## jjmcc (Apr 12, 2005)

im about 5"6


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 11, 2006)

5'9", 190 lbs.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm 5' 6" tall.  Starting out, I hated being shorter than most of the guys I trained with.  The better I got, it didn't bother me as much.  Now, I'm used to my height.  I have the flexability to kick a guy who is 6'6" in the head, if I needed to.  Weighing 185 lbs. and being shorter than most also makes it harder for the taller guys to throw me.


----------



## ChrisWTK (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm only 5'2''. 
When practicing my moves it's easy to see that doing them on a person who's around the same height as me, the moves work out as they're supposed to. But when I've done them on much taller people, well average males, I've had to modify the moves slightly to get the same effect that I want. It doesn't make sense to make a strike to the throat if you can't really reach it, get him to bend down first then strike him there.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 11, 2006)

6'7"


----------



## green meanie (Jun 11, 2006)

5' 6" & 165 lbs.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 11, 2006)

5'5"


----------



## Henderson (Jun 11, 2006)

1791 mm & 99,790 grams

(just wondering if anyone will bother doing the math)

 

-Frank


----------



## samurai69 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am 6'1/2"


my wife (a student) is 5'

have a student at the moment is 6' 5" and a bit.........some of my other students have a few problems with both extremes


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 12, 2006)

1815mm and about 8400grams

Go Metric system!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

This poll doesn't have enough options.  

I'm short - 5 feet tall.  And I use an equally short sword: 25.5" blade, as opposed to the ~28" blade most everyone else in the dojo uses.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Within a hair's breadth of 6 ft.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 12, 2006)

6'2" - 205lbs.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 12, 2006)

5'10", 'bout 185 lbs.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 12, 2006)

*Eleven foot seven inches* exactly when at a recent Metallica concert I was on someones shoulders... I think he was 5' 11" but he is fond of his 1 inch sole DM boots and I distinctly felt those half inch shoulder pads going on too. 

I found I weighed nothing at all on a recent daytrip to Jupiter and upon landing and going through the Jupiterian immigration policy of standing on the scales.. I found I weighed in at *270 lbs* with nothing to declare .. go figure.

...sorry was this a serious question?

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Kensai (Jun 12, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> *Eleven foot seven inches* exactly when at a recent Metallica concert I was on someones shoulders... I think he was 5' 11" but he is fond of his 1 inch sole DM boots and I distinctly felt those half inch shoulder pads going on too.
> 
> I found I weighed nothing at all on a recent daytrip to Jupiter and upon landing and going through the Jupiterian immigration policy of standing on the scales.. I found I weighed in at *270 lbs* with nothing to declare .. go figure.
> 
> ...


 
You're weird. But I like you.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 12, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> You're weird. But I like you.


If I had a penny for everytime I heard that...


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 12, 2006)

6' 1"   215 lbs  (on earth)


----------



## Kensai (Jun 12, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> If I had a penny for everytime I heard that...


 
You'd have tuppence.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jun 12, 2006)

5'10" 200lbs


----------



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2006)

It is not certified true.....A majority of the people that study MA are a bunch of runts. LOL hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## green meanie (Jun 12, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> It is not certified true.....A majority of the people that study MA are a bunch of runts. LOL hahahahahahhahaha


 
What!?! You dare laugh at me and my vertically challenged brethren!?!
That's the last straw. Just wait till we get organized pal, then you'll be sorry!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2006)

6'1 1/4"

But I had a 5'5" tai chi teacher that could throw me around like a rag doll


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 12, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> *Eleven foot seven inches* exactly when at a recent Metallica concert I was on someones shoulders... I think he was 5' 11" but he is fond of his 1 inch sole DM boots and I distinctly felt those half inch shoulder pads going on too.
> 
> I found I weighed nothing at all on a recent daytrip to Jupiter and upon landing and going through the Jupiterian immigration policy of standing on the scales.. I found I weighed in at *270 lbs* with nothing to declare .. go figure.
> 
> ...


 
If you wanted to be a bit scientific:  You'd be crushed by your own weight, if you were lucky enough to survive the storms (or am I thinking of Pluto-  I always get mixed up on those 2...)

And I wouldn't say I'm short (not tall either)-  I'm 5ft. 6in..   A nice, average height.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 12, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> If you wanted to be a bit scientific: You'd be crushed by your own weight, if you were lucky enough to survive the storms (or am I thinking of Pluto- I always get mixed up on those 2...)
> 
> And I wouldn't say I'm short (not tall either)- I'm 5ft. 6in.. A nice, average height.


hey my friend tkdgirl  yes I am in agreement that 5'6" is spot on just the right height for us to be.. in fact there should be some regulation somewhere to classify folk over that as "TOO" big, ha! 

and yes Jupiter is the largest ball in our SS and is 300-odd times the mass of the earth the gravity thereon is only two and a half times what it is on the earth... go figure.. but bring your inflatable dinghy as there ain't no surface to stand on ha! so you will just have to float around on that nice shiny liquid hydrogen . oh and bring some oxygen.. oh and some water too and probably some music to listen to.. in fact it ain't much of a trip is it? but it is nice to say you have been there at least

http://www.exploratorium.edu/ronh/weight/ ... if you are interested to know how heavy you will be on your next trip around the SS.... ladies and gentleman.. on our left is Neptune 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## stickarts (Jun 12, 2006)

Just about 6'


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 12, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> hey my friend tkdgirl  yes I am in agreement that 5'6" is spot on just the right height for us to be.. in fact there should be some regulation somewhere to classify folk over that as "TOO" big, ha!
> 
> and yes Jupiter is the largest ball in our SS and is 300-odd times the mass of the earth the gravity thereon is only two and a half times what it is on the earth... go figure.. but bring your inflatable dinghy as there ain't no surface to stand on ha! so you will just have to float around on that nice shiny liquid hydrogen . oh and bring some oxygen.. oh and some water too and probably some music to listen to.. in fact it ain't much of a trip is it? but it is nice to say you have been there at least
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like fun to me!  So-    Is the "Meet and Greet" going to be held there instead of Buffalo?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 12, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun to me!  So-    Is the "Meet and Greet" going to be held there instead of Buffalo?


Sounds good to me.....with a mean temperature of -150 C., it's probably a bit warmer than Buffalo!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, so we won't be crushed, but will be quite heavier than I'd like to be...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 13, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> hey my friend tkdgirl  yes I am in agreement that 5'6" is spot on just the right height for us to be.. in fact there should be some regulation somewhere to classify folk over that as "TOO" big, ha!
> 
> and yes Jupiter is the largest ball in our SS and is 300-odd times the mass of the earth the gravity thereon is only two and a half times what it is on the earth... go figure.. but bring your inflatable dinghy as there ain't no surface to stand on ha! so you will just have to float around on that nice shiny liquid hydrogen . oh and bring some oxygen.. oh and some water too and probably some music to listen to.. in fact it ain't much of a trip is it? but it is nice to say you have been there at least
> 
> ...



I have friends both male and female that are in the low 5 foot range. 152.4 cm plus range. I do not think of them as small nor the males or females that are 6'6" (* 198.12 cm *) or so as tall. I think of them as their shape. Not big nor small. So if I was to meet Jenna then this would be the Jenna Shape I owuld remember. Now if she grew a foot then she would be a tall Jenna. 

They size is relative.  I just fear my relatives.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> http://www.exploratorium.edu/ronh/weight/ ... if you are interested to know how heavy you will be on your next trip around the SS.... ladies and gentleman.. on our left is Neptune


494 pounds on Jupiter .... I need a beer :drink2tha

Nice link.


----------



## funnytiger (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm about 5'10" which is really tall for a chick. So I am constantly paired up with the guys since all the girls in my class are 5'5" or shorter. It kind of sucks sometimes. Boys hit hard. :boxing:


----------



## Kreth (Jun 13, 2006)

5'10" here as well, except I'm not a chick... :uhyeah:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 28, 2006)

5 feet 10


----------



## chinto01 (Aug 28, 2006)

6' 2"

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## searcher (Aug 28, 2006)

6'3.5"   In College I was 6'5", but time and weight loss have allowed me to get shorter.


----------



## Slihn (Aug 28, 2006)

69 or 70 inches,depending on my mood I guess. lol


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 28, 2006)

I 5' 9.5" on a good day:ultracool


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 28, 2006)

6' 4" and some change... more like rounded to 6' 5"...

When I have more time... I'll post about what being tall has been like for me in my Martial Science trainings...

Cooking at the moment... but, I wanted to weight in for now...

Regards,

Andy

P.S. WOW! This thread is OLD! It started in *July 2002*!


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I'm 6'2, and often taller than the majority of people I train with. However, nowadays I'm noticing a trend of giants at my gym (our tallest guy being 6'7). I don't notice a problem sparring taller verses shorter... its all the same to me. On average howeer, I notice people to be around 5'10 for men, and 5'6 for women. I believe those are common heights outside martial arts as well.

Also, I wanted to express my disagreement with "LanceWildcat1" on the first page, even though it was quite some time ago teehee. The Martial Arts weren't created for a specific body-type or anything... they are as diverse as the cultures we have on this planet. To think only one type of person can Martial Arts.... hahaha.


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 29, 2006)

I am 6'2".  Never thought I was as tall as I am.  My dad is 6'6" and I have a brother who is around 6'4-5".


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 29, 2006)

5'9" here, but I feel taller


----------



## windwalker (Aug 29, 2006)

six foot, 1/2 inch.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Aug 29, 2006)

I am 6'1".


----------



## g-bells (Nov 14, 2006)

i'm 5'10" vertically challanged


----------



## WMKS Shogun (Nov 14, 2006)

I am a whopping 5'6''. Several of my students are taller than I am, but that is okay, I can still kick them in the head


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 14, 2006)

I am 5'6" and find myself reaching upwards a lot, but since most of the world is taller than me, I might as well be learning how to do it correctly.


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 14, 2006)

6'5, makes kicking someone in the head very easy but those horse stances are murder.


----------



## mantis (Nov 14, 2006)

6' 00"... taller in the morning than at night


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 14, 2006)

all of 5'10"...ish...


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 14, 2006)

Just under 6' here. I'm still a little guy though .


----------



## meta (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm about 5'11", maybe a little taller than that. That's pretty tall for a woman. It doesn't make it easy for me to kick people in the head, though -- I'm still not flexible enough. But I'm working on that


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 15, 2006)

meta said:


> I'm about 5'11", maybe a little taller than that. That's pretty tall for a woman.



That is pretty tall for a woman  My wife is 6' even..

I'm 6'3


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 12, 2009)

I used to be six foot, then spinal compression from my bike accident robbed me of some height .  

The advantage is that when people accuse me of being 'stiff necked' I can either answer with "Yes, that's right!" or "How did you know?" :lol:.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm 6 Feet 2 inches


----------



## just2kicku (Apr 12, 2009)

I am 6' 4" and still wasn't as tall as some of the guys on my b-ball team.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2009)

In my youth I was about 6' 6", then in college it was about 6'4", then around thirty it was about 6'0", then at 35 it was 5'10", now at 50 I am about 5'9" Ok I have always been that hieght but it sounded so much better this way.


----------



## Guardian (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm 6' 0" even and quite happy with that.


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm 5'6" and I love it...  The perfect height for a stocky guy like me.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 13, 2009)

56

Never been an issue.

I was the smallest person on my high school football team, but one of the strongest. Being right guard at 56, weight 150# is not healthy.Sure I could bench 250# at the time, but man I got dropped on my *** a lot!!

I competed in highland games once. Again smallest person there. I was about 190#. Again one of the strongest, I think I was benching around 350# at the time, it didnt matter. The bigger heavier guys had the height advantage, reach advantage and plain mass advantage. I could better most of them in the gym pushing iron, but on the field, I couldnt compete.

The bets thing about being short? The oldest people in the world are short. We live longer!!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 13, 2009)

LanceWildcat1 said:


> It is my contention that the MA's were designed by and for folks that were between 5' and 5'5" tall. I am 5'5 1/2" tall, so I fall in the 'taller' end of the spectrum. Just something that I read somewhere.:asian:
> Lance Hyatt


I quoted this because I have heard this said numerous times over the years.  

At 6'4, I can say that I have had no difficulty in learning Asian martial arts.  I have the same advantages and disadvantages that I have in western martial arts.  Namely greater ease of outfighting and less ease infighting.  

Funny, but a look at historic suits of European armor will tell you that the developement of Western martial arts was also pioneered by people who were between five feet and five six.  Your average Greek or Italian is not generally of tremendous height, yet Greece and Italy are noted for their developement of wrestling.  Also, in fencing, the Italian and French schools are argueably the best known, and the French are not known for exceptional height at the time that fencing was developed either.

My point is that nearly every martial system with any age on it was developed by a culture with a shorter average height than is seen in modern western society.

Each height range has its advantages and disadvantages.  In *general*, a shorter person has an advantage in throwing arts and a taller person has an advantage in striking arts.  But I've seen tall guys who can throw like they were born with a judogi and short gals that kick like Dolph Lundgren.

The key is to train and to develop your skills to take advantage of your height, be it tall or short or anywhere in between.

Daniel


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 13, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I quoted this because I have heard this said numerous times over the years.
> 
> At 6'4, I can say that I have had no difficulty in learning Asian martial arts. I have the same advantages and disadvantages that I have in western martial arts. Namely greater ease of outfighting and less ease infighting.
> 
> ...


 
Truly well said!


----------



## blindsage (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm 6ft and haven't ever felt it was a problem in my MA practice.  

FYI, I believe the actual average height for men in the U.S. is 5'8" or 5'9", for women it's about 5'4".  You are on the tall side if you are 6' even, it's just that even though they're in the minority, we do have plenty of people over that height here.  So sometime you don't think your that tall, but next time you're in a crowd look around and see how many male heads you can see over, I bet it's around 2/3rds of those visible.


----------



## shihansmurf (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm 5'8".

I entered the Army ten years ago at 5'9" and have slowly been robbed of an inch. 

Mark


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 13, 2009)

Six-two-and-change.


----------



## Shinobi Teikiatsu (Apr 13, 2009)

I stand at a lean 5'4''-5'5'', and I'm 16, so imagine the crap I get for it. However, my assistant instructor is about 5'2''-5'3'' and he's probably the best in the class. He constantly reminds me never to get discouraged by my height and tells me that we short people will eventually rise up and conquer you tallies, and you will beg for mercy. And we will consider it.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 14, 2009)

I always wanted to be 6 foot tall, but never got past 5' 11 1/2". Oh well :lol:


----------



## CrimsonPhoenix (Apr 14, 2009)

Shinobi Teikiatsu said:


> I stand at a lean 5'4''-5'5'', and I'm 16, so imagine the crap I get for it. However, my assistant instructor is about 5'2''-5'3'' and he's probably the best in the class. He constantly reminds me never to get discouraged by my height and tells me that we short people will eventually rise up and conquer you tallies, and you will beg for mercy. And we will consider it.


 
Short people unite!  

I'm only 5'3 and 18 years old, so I'm not getting any taller. But my legs are flexible enough that almost makes up for it!

Most everyone except for the little kids are taller than me -- even the 12-13 year olds. There isn't anyone who _really_ towers over me in my class (thank goodness). But being short does give me a good advantage in that I pair up easily with the few pre-teens in class.


----------



## Korppi76 (Apr 15, 2009)

5'9" I think. I had to use converter because I don't use  inches and foots


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 15, 2009)

6 even. My martial heroes were/are 6-4 and 5-7. So maybe karma gave me their average? 

Now if I just had their ability to get it done.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm 6'5 and about 275.


----------



## jeorf (Sep 27, 2009)

5'2" (and and a third!) Other than the 13 year old girl in class I am among the shortest. However, there are probably 4 of us who are the same height. It's a fascinating lesson in learning distance. The fights are completely different with each of them (all really good fighters). With everyone else I learned real early on to get inside, use alot of hands and get out. It was a tough lesson but I do OK-ish with it now.

We all have our physical advantages and disadvantages.


----------

